# Abwicklung der Garantie-Reklamation einer Grafikkarte durch Händler Caseking nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist?



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

*Abwicklung der Garantie-Reklamation einer Grafikkarte durch Händler Caseking nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist?*

Hallo,
ich hoffe, dass hier der richtige Bereich ist, für dieses Thema und wollte hier mal um Rat & Erfahrung erfragen.

Es geht hierbei um meine Grafikkarte, "Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra, 6 GB", die ich vor gut einem Jahr von meinem Bruder bekommen und die von Caseking am 28.06.2015 erkauft wurde. (Rechnung & Lieferschein sind vorhanden). Während des Spielens wurde die Grafikkarte "gegrillt"- verbrannter Geruch, die halbe Platine ist geschmorrt und Kondensatoren sind geplatzt . Mich wundert es, da ich die Grafikkarte noch nicht mal übertaktet habe und diese nicht mal wirklich überanstrengt.
Nun mein Problem ist jetzt, da der Gewährleistungszeitraum von 2 Jahren überschritten sind und die Grafikkarte wohl dadurch einen "Totalschaden" erlitt, ist jetzt die Frage, ob man aus Kulanz etwas machen, denn es wurde damals der volle Preis für die Grafikkarte bezahlt und es war gerade nicht wenig.

Mir wurde ein Retourenlabel zu Ihrer Rücksendung an Caseking GmbH bereits angeboten, jedoch wollte ich mir erstmal eine 2. Meinung holen, ob sich der ganze Aufwand überhaupt lohnt oder ob ich auf den Schaden sitze.

Im Anhang sind auch nochmal Bilder davon.

Bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## RtZk (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Erst einmal du hast absolut kein Recht auf einen Ersatz oder eine Reparatur, daher ist "ob ich auf dem Schaden sitze" sehr sehr unpassend. 
Ich würde deine Chance nicht gerade gut einschätzen, dass irgendeines der Beiden zuvor erwähnten Dinge passieren wird.


----------



## azzih (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Warum gibt dir der Händler überhaupt eine Retourenlabel wenn gar keine Garantie mehr auf dem Ding ist?

Nebenbei verwechselst du mal wieder Gewährleistung und Garantie:
Gewährleistung: Der  HÄNDLER garantiert dir das du fehlerfreie Ware bei Kauf erhälst. Einfacherhalber ist es so, dass wenn etwas innerhalb von 6 Monaten kaputt geht man annimmt der Schaden wäre schon vor Verkauf da gewesen.
Garantie: freiwillige Leistung des HERSTELLERS (meist 2 Jahre).

Fakt ist das der Händler bei dir schon lange komplett raus ist und dir auch kaum ne neue Grafikkarte spendiert an der er damals vielleicht bestenfalls 10€verdient hat. Herstellergarantie geht auch nur bis zum Ende des Garantiezeitpunktes, danach geht zu 99% auch aus Kulanz nix mehr.
Sprich kannst dir alles sparen, du wirst nix bekommen.


----------



## ParaEXE (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Hallo

Also ich würde Sie so schnell wie möglich einschicken denn bei Inno hast du auf die IChill Serie 3. Jahre Garantie. Vielleicht bekommst ja eine neue bzw einen Ausstausch für eine 1070 GTX mit zuzahlung wegen Restwert usw.

Versuch ist es Wert

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## Taskmaster (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Die iChill-Serie von Inno3D kommt laut CB mit 3 Jahren Garantie vom Hersteller.
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase

/ParaEXE war schneller. :/


----------



## HisN (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Wollte ich auch gerade anmerken.
Caseking wird nix weiter machen als die Karte an Inno3D weiterzuleiten. Es ist nämlich nicht Casekings Problem.


----------



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

@azzih ja, wieder etwas dazu gelernt, deswegen frage ich nach und wollte mich erstmal erkundigen, ob es etwas bringt. 

Das mit den "schaden sitzen", ist ja nicht böse gemeint oder mit irgendwelchen Absichten verbunden, da ich es mir ja selber nicht erklären kann.

Ich versuche es mit einschicken, später wird dann von Caseking entschieden, ob die etwas dagegen unternehmen werden oder nicht, wollte jetzt nicht ganz die Hoffnung aufgeben.

Edit: Mit den 3 Jahren Garantie wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## azzih (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Wenn du wirklich 3 Jahre Garantie hast und noch drin bist ist doch gut. Allerdings auch zügig wegschicken, denn es zählt nicht die Zeit wann du abschickst, sondern wenn die RMA beim Hersteller beantragt wird. (macht in dem Fall Caseking für dich)


----------



## Taskmaster (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Hoffnung brauchst du nicht aufgeben, wenn der Schaden von dir nicht verursacht wurde. Caseking wird von den 3 Jahren Garantie wissen (von einem Händler wohl auch zu erwarten), deswegen die Marke. Aber eine Ansage schon mal: wenn die Karte nicht direkt getauscht wird, kann es einige Wochen bis zum Ersatz dauern. Zumindest war das bei mir so, denn die Karte ging bei mir nach China.


----------



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Ja, deswegen kann es natürlich auch sein, deshalb sie mir wahrscheinlich den Retourenlabel zu gesandt haben.
Mich würde einfach nur freuen, wenn etwas aus Kulanz gemacht werden kann, dann würde ich auch gerne dafür Wochen warten.

@Taskmaster ich versuch's, deswegen bin ich ja hier und erhoffe mir hier Rat und es hat mir sehr geholfen bis jetzt! ~ Die Hoffnung stirbt immer zuletzt hehe^^


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Lethon schrieb:


> denn es wurde damals der volle Preis für die Grafikkarte bezahlt...


Da musste ich lachen.  Welcher Preis hätte denn auch sonst bezahlt werden sollen?



Lethon schrieb:


> Mir wurde ein Retourenlabel zu Ihrer Rücksendung an Caseking GmbH bereits angeboten, jedoch wollte ich mir erstmal eine 2. Meinung holen, ob sich der ganze Aufwand überhaupt lohnt oder ob ich auf den Schaden sitze.



Also, aktuell sitzt du auf dem Schaden, denn du fragst ja herum, anstatt die angebotene Retoure zu nutzen. Falls du fragen wolltest, ob du auf dem Schaden sitzen BLEIBEN wirst, woher soll das Forum das wissen? 

Mir ist komplett rätselhaft, was eigentlich dein Problem ist. Du hast eine Grafikkarte mit Totaldefekt. Der Händler hat seine Bereitschaft, in Sachen Garantieabwicklung tätig zu werden bereits demonstriert, indem er dir ein Retourenlaben geschickt hat. Was hast du denn zu verlieren? Ist der Weg zur Post ein so großes Opfer für dich, dass du ernsthaft darüber nachdenkst, dir diesen Weg lieber zu ersparen? Oder hast du eine Klebebandphobie, sodass das Verpacken der Graka eine Qual für dich wäre? Fragen über Fragen... 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Da musste ich lachen.  Welcher Preis hätte denn auch sonst bezahlt werden sollen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Fragen über Fragen... 
Ich versuche nur nochmal an Erfahrung zu gewinnen^^ und nein... es liegt nicht daran, dass ich mir vielleicht meinen Finger verletzen kann an dem Klebeband.  lol

Montag wird die bei der Post abgegeben. 

Ps: Fragen kostet nichts :o


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

btw, bist nicht der Erste dem diese Grafikkarte durchbrennt.


----------



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Ist dir das auch schon passiert mit derselben Grafikkarte?


----------



## 0ssi (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Lethon schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach nur freuen, wenn etwas aus Kulanz gemacht werden kann, dann würde ich auch gerne dafür Wochen warten.


Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, daß Caseking so kulant ist und deine 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie anerkennt und die Karte weiter zu Inno3D schickt.


----------



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



0ssi schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, daß Caseking so kulant ist und deine 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie anerkennt und die Karte weiter zu Inno3D schickt.



Danke, probieren kann man es ja.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Lethon schrieb:


> Bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar.


Nachdem der Punkt mit den drei Jahren Garantie geklärt ist, wäre das Gesamtsystem interessant, damit der Fehler nicht wieder auftritt. Insbesondere Netzteil und Kühlkonzept wären relevant.



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Da musste ich lachen.  Welcher Preis hätte denn auch sonst bezahlt werden sollen?


Letztes Jahr gab es GTX 980TI  neu ab 280,-€


----------



## 0ssi (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Ja versuche dein Glück. Wenn es nicht klappt hast du halt Pech gehabt aber da Grafikkarten aktuell eh günstig sind einfach eine neue kaufen aber bitte nicht unter GTX1080Ti.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



azzih schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nebenbei verwechselst du mal wieder Gewährleistung und Garantie:
> Gewährleistung: Der  HÄNDLER garantiert dir das du fehlerfreie Ware bei Kauf erhälst. Einfacherhalber ist es so, dass wenn etwas innerhalb von 6 Monaten kaputt geht man annimmt der Schaden wäre schon vor Verkauf da gewesen.
> [...]



Dann informiere den TE aber doch bitte richtig: er hat 24 Monate gesetzliche Gewährleistung (bzw. der korrekte Begriff ist mittlerweile "Sachmängelhaftung"). Nach 6 Monaten kommt es zur Beweislastumkehr. D.h. es wird nicht mehr automatisch davon ausgegangen, dass der Grund für den Sachmangel (Defekt) schon bei der Lieferung bestanden hat. Anders formuliert: innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass die Ware nicht schon bei Lieferung Defekt war bzw. die Quelle des späteren Defekts aufwies. Nach 6 Monaten muss theoretisch der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Defekt auf den Lieferzustand zurückzuführen ist. Trotzdem sind es 24 Monate Gewährleistung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gab es GTX 980TI  neu ab 280,-€



Ich kann zwischen meinem Posting und deiner Antwort darauf keinerlei Zusammenhang erkennen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Lethon schrieb:


> Ist dir das auch schon passiert mit derselben Grafikkarte?


Ja, nach einem Monat.
Und weiss auch von 2 anderen, bei denen sie auch nicht so lange gehalten hat.
Problem sind halt die langsam laufenden Lüfter, dadurch werden die VRMs sehr heiss.


----------



## ParaEXE (3. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Kleines Update von mir meine damals MSI 780 GTX 3GB ging nach 2,5 Jahren hobs. VRAM war defekt mit Artefakten und schöne Buntenfarben.

Hab bei Caseking eine RMA veranlasst, eingeschickt nach 6. Wochen mal Angerufen obs was neues gibt zu meiner RMA. Und siehe da 48h später hatte ich 485€ auf mein PayPal Konto.

Vollen Kaufpreis zurück bekommen bis auf dem Cent.

Wünsch alles gute!


----------



## Lethon (3. März 2018)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Kleines Update von mir meine damals MSI 780 GTX 3GB ging nach 2,5 Jahren hobs. VRAM war defekt mit Artefakten und schöne Buntenfarben.
> 
> Hab bei Caseking eine RMA veranlasst, eingeschickt nach 6. Wochen mal Angerufen obs was neues gibt zu meiner RMA. Und siehe da 48h später hatte ich 485€ auf mein PayPal Konto.
> 
> ...



Danke dir! 
Das ist natürlich deinerseits eine erfreuliche Nachricht, ich werde aufjeden Fall die Montag einschicken und werde dann mal hier rein schreiben, was daraus geworden ist. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, nach einem Monat.
> Und weiss auch von 2 anderen, bei denen sie auch nicht so lange gehalten hat.
> Problem sind halt die langsam laufenden Lüfter, dadurch werden die VRMs sehr heiss.



Ja, aber dass die halbe Platine am schmoren war und sogar Kondensator flöten geht, ist ja schon rätselhaft und bei dir ist das nach einem monat passiert, meine hat wenigstens noch 2 länger gehalten. ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Defekte treten nunmal auf. Das kann nach einem Monat passieren, oder nach zweieinhalb Jahren. Und ist leider nicht immer nachvollziehbar. Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit deinem Garantiefall!


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

Naja bei der Karte kein Wunder, die VRAMs braten gerade zu.
Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstarke - inno3D GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Airboss Ultra: Gross, stark - und ziemlich leise


----------



## ParaEXE (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja bei der Karte kein Wunder, die VRAMs braten gerade zu.
> Taktraten, Temperaturen und Lautstarke - inno3D GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Airboss Ultra: Gross, stark - und ziemlich leise



Denn link würde ich ich Inno3D gleich dazu schicken. Irrsinn


----------



## Wolfgang75 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Lethon schrieb:


> Ja, aber dass die halbe Platine am schmoren war und sogar Kondensator flöten geht, ist ja schon rätselhaft und bei dir ist das nach einem monat passiert, meine hat wenigstens noch 2 länger gehalten. ^^



Wieso nennst du den Verkäufer im Threadtitel?Sollte das ein schwacher Versuch werden Druck für die Kulanz aufzubauen?
Finde dieses Verhalten schon grenzwertig,eventuell sollte ein Mod den Threadtitel überarbeiten.


----------



## Lethon (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wieso nennst du den Verkäufer im Threadtitel?Sollte das ein schwacher Versuch werden Druck für die Kulanz aufzubauen?
> Finde dieses Verhalten schon grenzwertig,eventuell sollte ein Mod den Threadtitel überarbeiten.



Das ist doch gar nicht wahr. lol

Deine Aussage finde ich unverschämt, mir so etwas anzudrehen. Ich versuche hier lediglich nach Erfahrungen zu sammeln und mich
mit anderen auszutauschen, denen es eventuell auch schon einmal passiert ist, GERADE deshalb habe ich den Verkäufer im Titel hinein geschrieben.
Ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich da durch direkt verurteilt und zum Verbrecher werde und schließlich ist ein Forum wie dieses doch gerade dafür da, um sich
auszutauschen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Defekte treten nunmal auf. Das kann nach einem Monat passieren, oder nach zweieinhalb Jahren. Und ist leider nicht immer nachvollziehbar. Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit deinem Garantiefall!



Jupp, alles geht irgendwann kaputt, das ist nun einmal so. Nach meiner Erfahrung gehen gerade Elektronikartikel aber entweder innerhalb der ersten Monate kaputt oder halten jahrelang. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, wie immer. Eine Google-Studie hat zumindest bei Festplatten Ähnliches festgestellt. Ich vermute, dass bei der modernen Elektronik oder teilweise  mechanischen Einheiten wie Festplatten mit ihren extrem kleinen  Fertigungstoleranzen schon kleinere Fehler schnell zum Ausfall führen.  Ob das stimmt, weiß ich mangels Expertise aber nicht, vielleicht weiß  das ja jemand aus dem Forum?

Mir ist auch einmal eine fast neue Grafikkarte ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moment auf den anderen ausgefallen, ohne Modding und Overclocking - einfach so. Meine zum Teil stark modifizierten Grakas und CPU´s sind dagegen noch nie vorzeitig ausgefallen. Ich habe sogar einmal einen Kondensator auf die Rückseite einer Graka umgelötet, weil er mit dem Modkühler kollidierte.  Ausgerechnet diese Grafikkarte habe ich so lange genutzt wie keine andere und anschließend noch für gutes Geld in der Bucht verkauft (natürlich mit Angaber der Modifikation). Wer kann der kann. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wieso nennst du den Verkäufer im Threadtitel?Sollte das ein schwacher Versuch werden Druck für die Kulanz aufzubauen?
> Finde dieses Verhalten schon grenzwertig,eventuell sollte ein Mod den Threadtitel überarbeiten.


Wie kommt man denn auf seine Idee?
Der Titel beschreibt einfach nur, was geplant ist.


----------



## Lethon (4. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf seine Idee?
> Der Titel beschreibt einfach nur, was geplant ist.



Vorallem das witzige daran, auch mit dem Mod drohen, weil es Ihm anscheinend nicht passt, wie ich meinen Thread verfasse, obwohl ich nichts falsch gemacht habe.
Bei den Leuten kannst du echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*

@Lethon:

Hier nun auch die Bestätigung von uns: Der Gewährleistungszeitraum ist zwar überschritten, aber wir leiten deine (unmodifizierte) Grafikkarte zwecks Garantieabwicklung gern an den Hersteller Inno3D weiter. Ich möchte dich allerdings gleich vorwarnen, denn der Vorgang kann 3-6 Wochen dauern. Du brauchst also etwas Geduld. Zum Einsenden an uns kannst du das bereits ausgestellte kostenlose Retourenlabel nutzen.

Ich habe außerdem den Titel des Threads angepasst, um allen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, denn es stimmt: Wir haben damit (eigentlich) rechtlich nichts mehr zu tun. :p

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Lethon (5. März 2018)

*AW: Caseking Grafikkarte Reklamation*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> @Lethon:
> 
> Hier nun auch die Bestätigung von uns: Der Gewährleistungszeitraum ist zwar überschritten, aber wir leiten deine (unmodifizierte) Grafikkarte zwecks Garantieabwicklung gern an den Hersteller Inno3D weiter. Ich möchte dich allerdings gleich vorwarnen, denn der Vorgang kann 3-6 Wochen dauern. Du brauchst also etwas Geduld. Zum Einsenden an uns kannst du das bereits ausgestellte kostenlose Retourenlabel nutzen.
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir vorab für deine Antwort. 
Diese Bedenken hatte ich auch, daher wollte ich mich auch erstmal erkundigen. Umso mehr bin ich auch Dankbar, dass ihr mir dennoch mit meinem Anliegen behilflich seid, daher warte ich die Zeit ab, auch wenn es dauern wird. 

Ich werde die Grafikkarte spätestens Mittwoch, bzw. Donnerstag erst zur Post bringen können, da beruflich verhindert bin. 
Daher meine Frage, ist bis dahin ist die Retourenmarke bzw. Retourlabel noch aktiv? 

Grüßeli Lethon


----------



## Caseking-Mike (7. März 2018)

*AW: Abwicklung der Garantie-Reklamation einer Grafikkarte durch Händler Caseking nach Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist?*

Klar, das Retourenlabel verfällt nicht einfach nach ein paar Tagen.


----------

